# science camp this wk. How do I get myself into these things?



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

I am science camp. 15 kids coming over to my house to do science experiments with my boys. 

Well, last year we did it with just one other family, and it was fun. This year, word got out that we did "science camp". So... folks wanted to come. Anyhow... it's a whole lot more work b/c you can't just fly by the seat of your pants with 15 kids. You have to have a plan for 15 kids. L! 

SO... this week from 9 to 12 is science camp. We are doing physics and electricity at the elementary school level. 

I do actually love to teach, so it is not all bad. And they are good kids. We know all of these kids. Cheaper than sending MY kids *away* to camp. L! 

But I think next year I might have to put a little more thought into the "sure! come on over! We'd love to have you" thing. At least I should count *how many* kids I am saying that to. L!

Sigh. Oh well. Live and learn. L!

Cindyc.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

What age kids? I have some lessons for kids from 5th grade through 8th that would enjoy some hands on stuff...pendulums, magnetism, electricity, metric system. I could mail stuff to you. If too late for this year, perhaps next. The best company I found was TOPS...they have a cool website. Check them out!


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

Awesome! I am a science geek myself and have been a science teacher. What you are doing is wonderful! Good luck!


----------



## minifarmer (Mar 28, 2008)

Can I send my kids to Science Camp too? lol just kidding! Have a great week You are a real homeschool gem!


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

=0) Thanks all. Today was a pretty good day. The kids made a sail car, an ATV, a center of gravity locator, and did an experiment with paper plates to demonstrate artificial gravity in space. It was fun. =0)

Minifarmer, I guess if you lived here, you'd probably be welcome like everybody else. L!

Cindyc.


----------



## minifarmer (Mar 28, 2008)

Thx Cindy-e!


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

Sounds like fun!


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks everybody. The camp went well. We had a wet and messy science day for the last day, and some engineering components were added in. The last day is mostly fun, not so much teaching. So, they made film canister rockets with vinegar and baking soda, mentos and diet coke volcanoes... had to hit a target using only a balloon, a string, a straw and some tape; had to create a tower that would be strong enough to hold a stuffed animal with nothing but dry spagetti and marshmallows; they used chemistry to make edible slime; they had to build a chair that would hold a person out of nothing but newspaper and tape; and they had to create something to protect a raw egg dropped from a height of about 9 feet onto concrete, using nothing but straws and tape. That's all I can think of that they did on the final day besides shooting off a real model rocket and having a water balloon fight. It was fun and worthwhile. All the same, I think I am going to take a nap! L!

Cindyc.


----------

